# importing fonts



## malla1 (Jan 5, 2010)

hi
i was wanting to know if i can import a font file into artcut software so that i can cut it out 
i have downloaded the font but need to know how to use it in arcut
thanks for looking


----------



## Nisei (May 4, 2011)

Simply add the font to Windows or use a font manager.


----------



## malla1 (Jan 5, 2010)

hi thanks for that
did one once but forgot how to do it


----------

